# sump return pipe line question



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey all, as I mentioned in my thread, i'm upgrading and need to figure something out...

the drill bit I have is large, which is great for my outlet from my tank, (inlet to sump), but I was curious how to plumb the return pump most effectively? 

because most return pumps are 3/4" (lets say mag pump), if I have a hole larger than this, I need increasing pipes to connect it up to the tank. Wouldn't that impede flow? should the line be the same size as the outlet? meaning I need a smaller hole/pipe?

I have a 2.5" drill bit which is great for my drain pipe
thanks


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If your pump is 3/4", then use a 3/4" hose all the way up until it hits the tank. From the return hole, you need to find the correct fitting to match back to the 3/4" hose. I think with a 3/4" fitting, you need a 1" hose, but not too sure. It's best to running around with the fitting to find a hose that fits.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IIRC, the 1.5" Hayward bulkhead will fit in the 2.5" hole. A 1.5" adapter and reducing bushings (1.5"-1" and 1"-3/4") should do the trick.

IIRC, 1" braided hose will fit over the 3/4" rigid PVC pipe...might have to use a lighter and some spit (or soak in HOT water) to get it to slip on.

My mind is mush so I'll clarify if needed .

HTH


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

The water flow will be limited to the smallest pipe you have in your system.

If the pipe comming from the mag is 3/4, suddenly increases it to 1" halfway up will not increase the flow. You may get bubbles and noise.

As for the flow going into your sump. You dont have to match it with the 3/4
you should make it bigger.

http://www.reefcentral.com/calc/

Perhaps this will help you with your calculations to see what size you need to handle the input.

Also keep in mind the amount of headloss there is when your pump has to pump upwards. This will decrease your flow from the pump.

Also I wanted to add that the water will drain all the way down to the lowest hole you have in your tank in the event of a power loss... and if the tubes comming in from the pump are not near the surface and submerged, the water will actually siphon back into your sump from the tank if there is a power loss. Just thought I would mention that so you can decide where to put your hole.

hth


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

hey all, thanks for the replies, I think i gave some confusion here... some answers helped 

I will be drilling 2.5" hole as the drain from the tank,

my return from the sump, will be a pump - let's say mag, with 3/4" outlet

I'm just curious how to plumb it properly for the return. Is it better to get a smaller drill for the return (at tank) instead of running to another 2.5" hole, seeing as I will run 3/4" or 1" pipe to the tank from the sump(return).

here's an attachment with my proposed overflow, I made this design in thinking that it will give me more space, but I may just make it a centre/corner overflow instead, or full top to bottom coast to coast... which is a better way of getting 2 return lines, one pump run through a Y joint? or two pumps put into the sump?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

another thing I've been wondering. With an overflow box, say with only grooves on the top (waterline), if the pump goes out, the only extra water you have to worry about is what is already in the overflow box (will drain to sump) and that's all... If you put a one way valve on the return lines, there can't be any siphon made there.... and since the sump isn't ever FULL, you have nothing to worry about right?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

also, i'mg doing the box myself, I will be using hospital grade polyethelyne, polyproplyne, or copolymer (whichever has the right size cut offs available when I build. After some research, I've determined this type of plasic is probably safer than acrylic or lexan. won't leach any chemicals (warrented)


Anyone ever thought of using remote control servo's to automate dosing? use the servo to open a valve etc?


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Is this what you are trying to do?



http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hojimoexc1.jpg

With a 2.5" pipe overflow. that can do about 3600 GPH... (got that from the calc link i gave you)

Check out this site/page. I think this is very similar to what you want to do..

http://www.melevsreef.com/closedloop.html

HTH


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

findingnemo said:


> Is this what you are trying to do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the picture is basically what I want to do, but just can't decide if I want to have a partial overflow, or full height of the tank. I may also just do one return line, so simplify things, and just add powerheads (which I will anyway)

what do you think is best?


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

My experience is very limited, especially when it comes to DIY Sumps. I only made the one I have and I got all my info from Melvs site.

It has a lot of info on DIY Sumps and most forums (and google) will point you to this site as the #1 place online for info on DIY Sumps.

There are really a lot of ways to plumb your system, perhaps his site can give you some ideas.


hth


----------

